# [Lxde] Problèmes configuration clavier (résolu)

## noobux

Salut à tous ! ^^, Voir problème 2 :Openbox est moche (problèmes avec les fenêtres que je n'ai pas sous gnome/kde !)

J'ai récemment utilisé plusieurs environnements de bureau (gnome, que je connaissais et kde que j'ai découvers) sous ces deux environnements de breau j'ai toujours été satisfait et je n'ai pas eu de problème pour régler les options de clavier/langue. Malgré tout j'ai trouvé gnome/kde beaucoup trop lourds j'ai donc finalement tenté l'installation de lxde, après une compilation rapide (45 min contre 6 heures pour kde) je lance le server X : je suis totalement satisfait par la réactivité de lxde cependant contrairement à gnome/kde j'ai un problème : je n'arrive pas à régler mon clavier et ma langue(moins important). J'ai juste trouvé quelque chose concernant les raccourcis claviers.

Quand je tape dans un lxterminal ou n'importe ou d'autres sous lxde j'ai mon clavier parfaitement agencé à un détail près : les touches alt gr + 1 2 3 4 5 ... qui doivent donné les caractères ~#{[| ... ne fonctionnent pas !!!!! J'ai cherché dans la doc mais je ne trouve pas comment modifier le clavier !Last edited by noobux on Mon Jun 20, 2011 9:39 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## jcTux

1) Pour le clavier il faut le configurer dans X. Un extrait ma configuration.

```

greca@Grek ~ $ more /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/09-keyboard_fr.conf 

Section "InputClass" 

        Identifier "keyboard FR" 

        MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" 

        Driver "evdev" 

        Option "XkbLayout"  "fr-latin9" 

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp" 

EndSection 

```

2) Pour avoir un environnement de bureau en français par défaut, il faut régler la localisation en français. 

- ajouter dans /etc/locale.gen 

```
fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

 Puis lancer la commande 

```
# locale-gen
```

- Créer le fichier /etc/env.d/02locale, et rajouter dedans 

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

Redémarre le l'orditeur.

Quelques infos utiles ici

----------

## noobux

Salut, amis gentoosien

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Pour avoir un environnement de bureau en français par défaut, il faut régler la localisation en français. 
> 
> - ajouter dans /etc/locale.ge

 

En fait moi je ne passais pas par là pour la langue, j'ai toujours voulu préserver UTF8_en pour éviter les erreurs dans les manpages/log de compilation car les accents produisent de jolis "?" sans parlé de la traduction des log de compilation ...  :Laughing:  .

Pour mon clavier j'avais en fait la conf pour qwerty trouvé sur la doc, j'ai seulement mis latin-9 à la place de qwerty et ça marche partiellement (comme je le dis dans le premier poste du topic), sur kde j'avais retrouvé la combinaison alt gr + 1 2 3 ... X en utilisait la gui de configuration du clavier et le simple fait d'avoir fr dans mon make.conf avait aussi installé le support français que j'avais ensuite pus séléctionné.

Je vais essayer tes fichiers de conf immédiatement, sinon pour la langue je ne veux ne veux surtout pas perdre le terminal anglais, à la limite je préfère rester en anglais pour tout si ce n'est pas possible car j'aimerais uniquement avoir les menu / applications en français (mais ce n'est pas forcément utile).

----------

## noobux

Re, alors c'est parfait   :Cool:   merci beaucoup ! J'ai exactement copié (aussi pour les locales) ta conf et ça marche pour le clavier ! la preuve []_[] ! Sinon ça n'a rien changé à la langue, je pense que je dois faire un eselect locale mais je ne vais pas le faire car d'après mes souvenirs c'est pas génial (ça bug les manpages ...). 

Eh bien : Premier problème du topic résolu ! Il reste plus que ce truc avec les fenêtre qui est jsute trop moche ça gache vraiment lxde et ça lui donne un aspect bugé :p.

Rappelle du problème 2 :

Le contenu des fenêtres s'affiche pendant le déplacement, elles se brisent à moitié comme il n'y a aucun effet de bureau donc autant ne pas les afficher, c'est inutile et très moche ... Avec obconf-GUI/obconf.xml je n'ai trouvé que le moyen de ne pas afficher le contenu des fenêtres pendant le redimensionnement mais pas pendant le déplacement.

----------

## jcTux

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Re, alors c'est parfait    merci beaucoup ! J'ai exactement copié (aussi pour les locales) ta conf et ça marche pour le clavier ! la preuve []_[] ! Sinon ça n'a rien changé à la langue, je pense que je dois faire un eselect locale mais je ne vais pas le faire car d'après mes souvenirs c'est pas génial (ça bug les manpages ...). 
> 
> 

 

Quel gestionnaire de bureau utilises-tu ?

Si c'est gdm, tu peux choisir la langue avant de te logger.

----------

## noobux

j'utilise actuellement lxdm j'ai viré entièrement kde et gnome avant (et aussi kdm/gdm). Il y a bien un choix de langue (avec lxdm) mais il n'y a que l'anglais, pour kde par exemple (ou gnome) le fait d'avoir fr dans la variable LINGUAS dans make.conf avait téléchargé le paquet de langue automatiquement, je ne sais s'il y en a un pour lxde (je pense que oui vu que lubuntu a plein de langues) mais je ne connais pas son nom.

----------

## jcTux

Peux-tu poster ton make.conf, /etc/locale.gen et le résultat de la commande locale.

Par exemple chez-moi :

```
$ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Les menus de LXDE sont bien en français.

----------

## noobux

D'accord, le voici ^^

```

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1
```

et le résultat de la commande :

```
LANG=en_US

LC_CTYPE="en_US"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US"

LC_TIME="en_US"

LC_COLLATE="en_US"

LC_MONETARY="en_US"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_PAPER="en_US"

LC_NAME="en_US"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US"

LC_ALL=

```

Ca vient du fait que j'avais fait un eselect locale set en_US après le bug des "?" dans les manpages et les logs. Je vais tenter de changer ma locale avec eselect.

EDIT : je viens de le faire et j'ai ceci en faisant un man :

```
pÃ©cifiÃ©e, man ne recherchera que dans cette section  du  manuel.   nom

       est le nom de la page qui est gÃ©nÃ©ralement le nom d'une commande, d'une

       fonction ou d'un fichier
```

Voilà pourquoi j'évite de le faire ... surtout que ma langue n'apparait toujours pas installée ^^.

EDIT 2 : voici la comamnde locale après eselect locale set fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8 :

```
LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## jcTux

Quand la locale est en français, est-ce que les menus de LXDE sont aussi en français ?

----------

## noobux

Oui mais  je ne sacrifierais pas les pages du manuelles, en plus si j'ai un problème ça va être coton pour décrypter ce magnifique franglais   :Laughing:  , chez toi comment ça se passe tu as tes manpages et tes logs en franglais aussi? 

Avec kde/gnome j'avais réussi à obtenir des packages de langues sans modifier ma locale et ça fonctionnait ^^. Là je vais remettre en_US puis reboot et avec de la chance français sera toujours proposé au boot !

EDIT : Excellent   :Twisted Evil:  , ça marche ! J'ai fais eselect locale set en_US puis j'ai reboot et cette fois j'avais le choix avec lxdm ! C'est donc bon pour la langue/clavier ! Tu n'as pas une idée sur la configuration des fenêtres ? Ca me gène vraiment beaucoup et je ne trouve pas de solution !

----------

## jcTux

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Excellent   , ça marche ! J'ai fais eselect locale set en_US puis j'ai reboot et cette fois j'avais le choix avec lxdm ! C'est donc bon pour la langue/clavier ! Tu n'as pas une idée sur la configuration des fenêtres ? Ca me gène vraiment beaucoup et je ne trouve pas de solution !

 

Super !

Même avec le locale FR chez moi les manpages sont ok.

Pour les fenêtres je n'en ai aucune idées. Attends un peu, peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre va t'aider.

----------

## noobux

 *Quote:*   

> Même avec le locale FR chez moi les manpages sont ok. 

 

L'informatique n'est pas une science exacte ...  

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

----------

